# Info par produktiem >  CD lazeris

## 14gadi:)

Sveiki,

vai var savstarpeji aizvietot CD speletaja lazergalvu kss213c ar piemeram kss213d vai kss213e. Ar ko vinas atskiras?

----------


## Raimonds1

http://mamma.com/Mamma?utfout=1&qtype=0 ... 2%A0%C2%A0
http://mamma.com/Mamma?utfout=1&qtype=0&query=kss213a

----------


## Mairis

http://www.salvats.lv/main.php?partID=5 ... 02&lang=lv

nopērc reku tādu kā vajag!

----------


## 14gadi:)

paldies!

----------


## Mairis

Problēma sekojoša: SONY auto magnetola ar MP3. Iekšā lāzers KSS-721A, bet salvatā ir tikai KSS-720A un tā laikam ir vienīgā vieta Latvijā, kur kaut ko tādu pasūtīt. Kas tad viņiem tur varētu atšķirties???

----------

